# Standard formula for wholesale and price breaks



## teksupsm (Nov 19, 2014)

We create and print our own designs now on a small scale. Does anyone here have a standard formula that they use for wholesale quantities and price breaks based on those quantities?


----------



## BrendaPhoto (Jan 6, 2017)

I am racking my brain on the same thing. I have a museum that want me to print better quality shirts for them to offer. I worked on samples, sent the to them.. I put out a price of $16 to $18 , they sell for $29. These are Vapor wick a way shirts, so they cost $7, $8 plus shipping to me..then I have to ship to them after printing.. I would like to actually make some money for my trouble.. if a shirt mess up, etc. 

I know what you are facing.. and I write, I leave messages.. no response yet... sigh.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you're referring to selling wholesale to retail shops, you should not have price breaks. Establish your wholesale price and stick with it. Obviously, if stores order higher volume, your costs go down. But that should be additional profit in your pocket. Don't be in such a rush to pass that extra profit onto your customers. If you want to offer a deal to your customer, offer them 5-10% off for paying upfront or within 10 days of receipt of goods. Or offer free delivery for orders over a certain amount. But your wholesale price should be your wholesale price for all orders.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I have yet to venture there myself, but from what I have read and people I have talked with, it seems that wholesale is about half of the expected retail price.

Have you put together a line sheet? This site has a sort of silly, sort of useful, explanation of what they are:
How to create a line sheet that makes selling easy | Indie Retail Academy
This one is more straight forward:
What is a line sheet? – Fashion-Incubator
(NOTE You may need to copy and paste the URLs, as links on this forum have been sort of FUBAR for a while)

Basically you list your wholesale price as well as the suggested retail price (you've no doubt heard of MSRP in relation to car prices, and the like--well, now you are the M).


----------



## Hotpuppy (Sep 21, 2016)

Wholesale needs to be 2 keystone... or 200% markup.

So if they sell for $29 then you need to find a way to get to $10. That lets them sell some for $29 and the rest for $19 on clearance.

Personally, I think the sweet spot is a basic tee with a one color 2 location design for around $8. That gets them to a $16 to $24 resale easily and lets you make a few dollars which offsets finishing charges for size stickers and bag/fold. 

Hopefully you are charging them for samples.


----------

